# Far more than ‘honest’ or ‘secular’ leaders, we need intelligent and competent ones



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2014)

Far more than honest & secular leaders, we need intelligent and competent ones - The Times of India



> Either it is a broadening of his world view or an effect of the compulsions of electoral politics, but as Aam Aadmi Party's founder and leading light Arvind Kejriwal took the plunge into national politics, he observed that communalism was a bigger issue in India than corruption. Interestingly, he said this during an interaction with members of Delhi's India Islamic Centre.
> 
> Almost around the same time Javed Iqbal Ansari, one of the Rashtriya Janata Dal rebels who jumped ship before the elections, announced on national television that he was quitting the party as he is morally obliged, because of his community, to pursue secular politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minion (Mar 25, 2014)

This is so true In IT sector too I came across same kind of thing when i went for an interview some days back their manager just reject me because i know better than him. 
May be this country is falling apart.I don't know why people think a man with good knowledge is a threat to them.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 25, 2014)

Dayanidhi Maran was an example. Though as corrupt as any other politician, he did bring change in IT and after him everything stagnated. There is no significant progress in IT through out India.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 26, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Dayanidhi Maran was an example. Though as corrupt as any other politician, he did bring change in IT and after him everything stagnated. There is no significant progress in IT through out India.



Very True. The party members were afraid of the progress he made and brought him down, thereby halted everything including the Broadband.


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a bitter truth, and it's happening everywhere. 

They may have a older proven principle of doing a certain THING, that will give sure result. They will continue to do that, as like it's the only way to do that. If their subordinates or anyone (lower in their hierarchy than them) suggests a new point/way for doing that THING in an efficient/effective way than the existing, they won't simply accept. Either they say "Am experienced than you. Are you teaching me?" or "Just do your work, this is how we did and this is how you should do too". Only few people are open to change and suggestions. Others, just stagnate their subordinates with their commanding power.

People on higher hierarchy always want to stay high; they don't want others to get up, unless they belong to their bloodline or the people they know better or the ones they can do ANYTHING for them.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 26, 2014)

The politicians are not having the will for progress of our nation. They only want our people to be ignorant, so that they can reap them every election for votes.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

“A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.”


----------



## Ironman (Mar 27, 2014)

Lets start a Party Here in TDF , Im In 
any one else  ?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 27, 2014)

^ Not sure if serious or ing


----------



## Ironman (Mar 30, 2014)

lywyre said:


> ^ Not sure if serious or ing



Serious Bro ..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 31, 2014)

The world need people with better knowledge and with better degrees or documents ... in my school there is a guy who do all the hardware work of repairing computer and they call me and my friend for small work which that guy can't do !!! and we are like wth ! why don't you give us the salary ! lol


----------



## Neuron (Mar 31, 2014)

The problem isn't exactly with politicians, it's with the people. Most followers of a particular political party blindly worship their leaders the same way they worship film stars. Whatever their leaders want to do they are all in for it. Whatever the opposition party wants to do, it's wrong. We get the kind of leaders we deserve.


----------

